# Eating Pineapple - Okay?



## Montse (Mar 27, 2008)

Is eating pineapple while breastfeeding okay? I'm concerned because it's so acidic and am not sure how it'll affect my milk and thus her stools. If I don't change her right away, she'll get a rash. Last week while I was feeding her, she was very relaxed, almost asleep, and she pooped. I changed her about 30 minutes later and she was red and bumpy! I don't want to exacerbate her proclivity to rashes by eating pineapples. What's your experience?


----------



## rparker (Jul 15, 2008)

I eat pineapple with no problem. But then again, my daughter doesn't seem to care what I eat so my experience probably isn't much help


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Of course you can eat pineapple. No worries. Chances are the rash was more from babe having stool in the diaper for so long.


----------



## littlehoneybee (Jun 20, 2005)

You might need to eliminate pineapple. I had a similar problem with lemons--lemonade specifically. If I drank it, DD got a horrible red, bumpy rash that turned bloody at its worst. Once I stopped driking lemonade, the rash went away.


----------

